

Sexism Linked to Breast Size Preference - Claudus
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10508-013-0081-5

======
sp332
What does "benevolently sexist" mean?

~~~
DanBC
"Women are whores and bitches" is malevolent sexism. "Women are nurturing, and
thus cannot be front line soldiers" is possibly benevolent sexism.

(<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambivalent_Sexism>)

~~~
sp332
OK, Thanks.

    
    
      Paternalism:
      Hostile/Dominative: Men should control women.
      Benevolent/Protective: Men should protect and care for women.
    
      Gender Differentiation:
      Hostile/Competitive: Men are superior to women.
      Benevolent/Complementary: places importance on traditional gender roles for
                                women (e.g., mother & wife).
                                Assumes that men depend on women to fulfill these roles.
    
      Heterosexual hostility: views women as sexual objects for men’s pleasure.
                              Promotes the fear of women’s capacity to manipulate
                              men by engaging in or withholding sexual activity.
      Intimate heterosexuality: romanticizes women as having sexually purity.
                                Views romantic intimacy as necessary to complete a man.

